# Blue Ridge BBQ Festival (Tryon, NC) canceled?



## Larry D. (Jan 6, 2010)

I just saw a post on The BBQ Forum that says the Blue Ridge BBQ Festival has been canceled for 2010: http://www.rbjb.com/rbjb/rbjbboard/messages/732885.html

As Mr. Milroy says, the KCBS web site shows 
06/11/10 to 06/12/10 	
Blue Ridge BBQ & Music Festival Tryon, NC
[CANCELLED]   STATE CHAMPIONSHIP
Contact: Carl Wharton, 2753 Lynn Road, Suite A, Tryon, NC 28782.
Phone: 828-859-7427. Fax: 828-859-9500. brbbq@blueridgebbqfestival.com
KCBS Reps: MICKY WILLIAMS, TONY STONE, DON HARWELL
CBJ Percentage: 100%

I've been to this one 5 or 6 times, just as a spectator, and always enjoyed it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 7, 2010)

wonder why?


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 7, 2010)

Bottom line Cappy, the Chamber of Commerce couldn't come up with the sponsor money and not enough return on their investment and the general economy.


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is a link to an article that explains it pretty well:

http://www.goupstate.com/article/20...le=No-more-Blue-Ridge-Barbecue-Music-Festival


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 9, 2010)

Some further information:  http://www.blueridgebbqfestival.com


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 9, 2010)

apparently there is a drive going on by cookers and judges to
try to change their minds...perhaps a state tourism grant could
help.


----------

